# Posting Pixelation Issue on AT&T Community Forums / DirecTV



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

I just researched the pixelation issue on the the AT&T Community Forums/DirecTV. You must be a member of the community (AT&T Community) to enter posts and discuss.

Regarding the pixelation issue it has been asked to have folks open a "trouble ticket" by sending a private forum message to @ATTDIRECTVCare with details about your equipment, location, and channels with the problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

they just make a "pipe for your venting" to gain a time for fix systematic problem at DTV side

I don't see in all the posts (with details or not) anything what would be close to real issue in stream and/or FW , if I would look as EE
only if the problem reproducing in DTV EE lab, then they are know what to do, not by reading the 100s "tickets"


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

P Smith said:


> they just make a "pipe for your venting" to gain a time for fix systematic problem at DTV side
> 
> I don't see in all the posts (with details or not) anything what would be close to real issue in stream and/or FW , if I would look as EE
> only if the problem reproducing in DTV EE lab, then they are know what to do, not by reading the 100s "tickets"


*Have you experienced this issue?* If not, it is easy for you to reply with somewhat complex technical comments or negative remarks regarding those of us who do see this matter as a disappointment. I am a person who works with others to solve problems not throw verbal rocks from the sidelines. Personally, we have been customers for 18 years. Since DTV came to the Dallas region. There have been a lot of ups and downs over the years yet we have stuck it out with DTV. Our reward has been a progressively better product and service.

There is a old saying that I'll embellish so it fits you and your attitude. _"If you are not part of the solution (attempting to help in the grand scheme) you are part of the problem (repeated negativity and some degree of harassment)"_. P Smith, if you want to help fine otherwise find something else to do. _*Most of all, stop trolling and I do mean stop trolling me or anyone else.*_


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I was the one that reached out to my DirecTV contacts about this issue after I noticed it on my equipment a few months ago. They have acknowledged that something is wrong and they're trying to track down the root cause. That's why they've asked for folks with this problem provide the information. Here's a video clip of what it looks like ....


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well here's what I'd be curious about - is everyone seeing this at exactly the same time? Choose a few nationally televised football games each weekend for the next few weeks and ask everyone participating to record it - either on Directv, on cable, or on OTA (via AM21 or Tivo for networks)

Have a couple people who are going to be watching the games anyway note down the times they are seeing pixellation, and maybe upload a couple samples to Youtube. Everyone else who recorded it on various alternatives can check and see if they see the same thing at the same time and even check the Youtube video to see if the problem is visually similar or not.

Should be pretty easy to 1) prove it is a Directv only issue if it isn't replicated on cable or OTA and 2) determine whether it is limited to certain channels/networks or affects them all.

I suspect Directv already knows these answers, but maybe it will apply more pressure to them to invest more resources in solving it if the customers have proof it is 100% Directv's fault.

If someone does this, I am willing to record on cable (Mediacom) to compare with a non-Directv source.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I was the one that reached out to my DirecTV contacts about this issue after I noticed it on my equipment a few months ago. They have acknowledged that something is wrong and they're trying to track down the root cause. That's why they've asked for folks with this problem provide the information. Here's a video clip of what it looks like ....


Exactly, thanks for your efforts.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

litzdog911 said:


> I was the one that reached out to my DirecTV contacts about this issue after I noticed it on my equipment a few months ago. They have acknowledged that something is wrong and they're trying to track down the root cause. That's why they've asked for folks with this problem provide the information. Here's a video clip of what it looks like ....


I've been experiencing this pixilation issue on my DIRECTV system for several weeks. At first I attributed it to a tree branch in my dish's LOS but now that I've read this thread I'm leaning the other way. Issue is sporadic and is prone on my local CBS and FOX channels and on NFL Sunday Ticket channels but I have on occasion experienced this issue on other channels.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm experiencing the same pixelation issues as well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if all of you who are reporting here, would pause their subscription (say for a month) then DTV will do something to fix the issue !
now, it's time game - when they will wait when the problem go away by itself or customers become bored and will accept such service


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

It took AT&T/DIRECTV over a year to correct the audio drop out issue with the C61K-700 so I don't see them rushing to correct this new issue soon.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I was the one that reached out to my DirecTV contacts about this issue after I noticed it on my equipment a few months ago. They have acknowledged that something is wrong and they're trying to track down the root cause. That's why they've asked for folks with this problem provide the information. Here's a video clip of what it looks like ....


Thank you for the video and reaching out to DTV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> It took AT&T/DIRECTV over a year to correct the audio drop out issue with the C61K-700 so I don't see them rushing to correct this new issue soon.


well, then everyone who complaining should halt his sub for one year !


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> It took AT&T/DIRECTV over a year to correct the audio drop out issue with the C61K-700 so I don't see them rushing to correct this new issue soon.


That was a problem with one model that is used by only a few percent of their customers. This appears to be a problem with their actual broadcasts which affects every model and every customer (or maybe only HD customers, it would be interesting to see if the MPEG2 SD version of the same channel is affected at the same time, maybe someone can record the same thing on both to see)


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> That was a problem with one model that is used by only a few percent of their customers. This appears to be a problem with their actual broadcasts which affects every model and every customer (or maybe only HD customers, it would be interesting to see if the MPEG2 SD version of the same channel is affected at the same time, maybe someone can record the same thing on both to see)


Do you have DTV HD/SD channel in mind?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

My theory is that the problem lies somewhere in DirecTV's uplink or transmission electronics. I have compared off-air recordings with satellite recordings on the same channel/times, and the problem only happens on the DirecTV satellite recording. It's not on every channel. I see it mostly on some of my local channels, Showtime, and a few others. Of course, I don't watch every channel that DirecTV provides. And it only started a few months ago. 

My contacts at DirecTV have verified that they're aware something is wrong. They're looking for more reports of specific channels and locations where folks are seeing the problem, which leads me to believe they haven't figured out the root cause yet. 

It reminds me of a problem that I had several years ago right after the new HD channels were launched. I this same sort of intermittent pixelation issue on my local channels in Seattle. DirecTV even sent an engineer to my house with test equipment to identify the root cause. Turned out to be an issue with their Seattle station feed/uplink. Took them several months to fix that, too.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

1953 said:


> Do you have DTV HD/SD channel in mind?


Whichever ones people have reported issues with. Maybe something a lot of people will be watching, like a nationally televised football game on ESPN or FS1. People who don't watch football can still record it and see if they see the issues at the same time, and if they come up on both MPEG2 SD and MPEG4 HD versions of those channels.


----------



## mrmojo (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm seeing the same problem on my HR24-500 and so see it more on my local channels but it does show up on others as well. I also notice that sometimes after I see pixilation my audio drops and then I have recurring dropouts. I noticed this more often in the last few months but this as well as the audio issue started after the last s/w update for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't watch much D* content but when I do watch poker matches or football and baseball games I don't see much pixelation at any time on those channels. I do watch CNN and see none there either. One thing we have to remember, if you see what you think looks like rain fade and the sun is shining it could be because a local weather cell is blocking the signal. Doesn't have to be over your head for this to happen, can be miles away from your location.

Rich


----------



## 24Flames (Aug 24, 2007)

Been with D* for over 21 years. This is in no way related to the weather. My experience is the same as others......as the issue seems to be occurring on a many of channels......including locals, nationals, NFL Sunday Ticket Channels, etc, etc. With me the pixelation has been happening for at least a couple months, so it's concerning D* still hasn't determined the root cause. Something new I noticed today, though. A couple times during the pixelation/audio drop out, it seemed very briefly that I was listening to the audio of a different channel, other than the audio of the channel I was tuned to.

As I type this now at approximately 1:49 pm and nine seconds (Pacific Time), I'm watching the red zone channel (703) and a pixelation/audio drop out episode just occurred. And once again like the earlier episodes today, during this brief pixelation episode, I heard the audio of a different channel. This is definitely a new symptom (at least for me).


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

I have had this problem for the past 6-8 weeks. Prior to this week was only on local channels, so I checked transponder signal level for local channels and that was 100, so no problems there. Yesterday (Sat) I noticed the pixilation on football games on local Fox, CBS and ABC. Games on ESPN and Fox Sports 1 were OK. Today (Sun) the problem is on all local channels AND Sunday Ticket channels, including Red Zone channel and Fox pregame show. Watching the late game (Cowboys/Falcons) pixilation continues on DTV but OTA on Fox everything is fine. 

I have purposely not called in to report this issue as I know they would want to send out a tech or swap my receiver out and that would just be a waste of time and money for me (since I don't have the protection plan). My contract is up in January, and if this isn't fixed by then, I will surely be cancelling and going back to cable or just OTA and streaming. I will check out the AT&T forum and file a report, but it doesn't seem like that is going to do much good.


----------



## jamoke (Jun 12, 2014)

It seems to be associated with the D12 Sat at 103. 
Been seeing this problem since at least August.


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

jamoke said:


> It seems to be associated with the D12 Sat at 103.
> Been seeing this problem since at least August.


My major network locals in Las Vegas, NV (Fox, CBS and ABC) are on 99s transponder 16 so the 99s sat is definitely also involved. Watching pregame and Sunday Nite Football on NBC now and the pixelation is still happening.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jamoke said:


> It seems to be associated with the D12 Sat at 103.
> Been seeing this problem since at least August.


doesn't limiting by the sat...
most likely it's related to an equipment at uplink center(s)


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

I got Directv back in August after being with Dish and I've been having this pixelation going on I believe since the first day I got it installed. It's very annoying and agitating as frequently as it happens. I had a service call back in September in regards to it and of course, it did no good. I had the HR54 swapped for another, didn't change anything. Then, when the tech was here, he said the signals were good and the Dish was aligned properly. I didn't know this was going on with pretty much everyone at the time. Anyway, it's still happening and I called in tonight. They said it's a knowncadi, whatever that means. She had me send in a diagnostic report through the receiver and set up an escalation for the issue. She told me everyone experiencing this issue should call in to have the report sent and the escalation set up. I would assume the more calls/complaints they get, the better. When I had Dish, I had absolutely no issues with the service. It worked as it should and to me, it seemed like they were more on top of things if something wasn't working properly. This morning my local CBS channel was so bad, I couldn't even see anything. I've noticed it pretty much all over as far as channels go, maybe some worse than others. My question is this: If this continues to go on and they know it's a known issue, will they waive the early contract for the trouble? I just worry how many more months this is going to go on.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DR2420 said:


> he said the signals were good


well, he cannot say that for sure - he has no TS analyzer to make final conclusion

we know it's widespread issue with DTV streams/tpns/transmitters/statmuxes/own network... eg DTV equipment


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LVKeith said:


> I have had this problem for the past 6-8 weeks. Prior to this week was only on local channels, so I checked transponder signal level for local channels and that was 100, so no problems there. Yesterday (Sat) I noticed the pixilation on football games on local Fox, CBS and ABC. Games on ESPN and Fox Sports 1 were OK. Today (Sun) the problem is on all local channels AND Sunday Ticket channels, including Red Zone channel and Fox pregame show. Watching the late game (Cowboys/Falcons) pixilation continues on DTV but OTA on Fox everything is fine.
> 
> I have purposely not called in to report this issue as I know they would want to send out a tech or swap my receiver out and that would just be a waste of time and money for me (since I don't have the protection plan). My contract is up in January, and if this isn't fixed by then, I will surely be cancelling and going back to cable or just OTA and streaming. *I will check out the AT&T forum and file a report, but it doesn't seem like that is going to do much good.*


Seems futile, but can't hurt. I have no faith in that site.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DR2420 said:


> I got Directv back in August after being with Dish and I've been having this pixelation going on I believe since the first day I got it installed. It's very annoying and agitating as frequently as it happens. I had a service call back in September in regards to it and of course, it did no good. I had the HR54 swapped for another, didn't change anything. Then, when the tech was here, he said the signals were good and the Dish was aligned properly. I didn't know this was going on with pretty much everyone at the time. Anyway, it's still happening and I called in tonight. They said it's a knowncadi, whatever that means. She had me send in a diagnostic report through the receiver and set up an escalation for the issue. She told me everyone experiencing this issue should call in to have the report sent and the escalation set up. I would assume the more calls/complaints they get, the better. When I had Dish, I had absolutely no issues with the service. It worked as it should and to me, it seemed like they were more on top of things if something wasn't working properly. This morning my local CBS channel was so bad, I couldn't even see anything. I've noticed it pretty much all over as far as channels go, maybe some worse than others. My question is this: If this continues to go on and they know it's a known issue, will they waive the early contract for the trouble? I just worry how many more months this is going to go on.


Huh. That bad? I don't use D* much but I do watch football games and I really don't see what you're seeing. Could this be a "regional" thing?

Rich


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

Rich said:


> Huh. That bad? I don't use D* much but I do watch football games and I really don't see what you're seeing. Could this be a "regional" thing?
> 
> Rich


For me up until this weekend it was only on local channels (sat 99s). However Sunday I noticed this on Redzone channel also. I have watched Redzone channel every Sunday so far and this is the first time I noticed the problem on that channel.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I noticed this yesterday here in Denver while watching the NFL games on our local FOX station. It was bad throughout both games. It seemed like the graphics at the bottom of the screen were constantly refreshing and then that would propagate across the rest of the screen.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

This has been listed as a known issue for a while now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Again, I have to wonder if this is a regional thing. I don't see any of these issues. I do watch a lot of football games on NYC locals and I just don't see what y'all see. I'm thinkin' *LVKeith *is from Las Vegas and *mrdobolina* is from the Denver area. Makes me wonder if the regional thing is key here.

Rich


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Rich said:


> Again, I have to wonder if this is a regional thing. I don't see any of these issues. I do watch a lot of football games on NYC locals and I just don't see what y'all see. I'm thinkin' *LVKeith *is from Las Vegas and *mrdobolina* is from the Denver area. Makes me wonder if the regional thing is key here.
> 
> Rich


In one of my original communications with DirecTV, they thought it was a Western US issue. But some of the reports I've seen suggest it's more widespread. Of course, there can be many causes of "pixelation", so some of these reports might actually be reception or equipment related.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I have it in Maine and I don't think we are considered a Western state.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> In one of my original communications with DirecTV, they thought it was a Western US issue. But some of the reports I've seen suggest it's more widespread. * Of course, there can be many causes of "pixelation"*, so some of these reports might actually be reception or equipment related.


That's what makes this so hard. Too many possible causes. I don't see many CE testers having these issues. Perhaps those folks who really know what they're doing have better setups?

Again, I don't see this on my sets. Makes me wonder about the regional thing for these issues and the audio dropouts.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CTJon said:


> I have it in Maine and I don't think we are considered a Western state.


What I was getting at is I don't see many posts from folks in my area, Central NJ...the NYC Metro area. All NYC locals. Why don't I see all these problems? Is the NYC area better served, for some reason?

Rich


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have it in North Texas.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Im in Alabama and see and hear about it from 100s of people throughout the week. I also talk with other states (pretty much all of them that have O&O (dtv shops) and they all see it.


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

This whole thing has got me so confused. I mentioned me calling in Sunday night and the lady told me it was a known issue and had me send a diagnostic report in and escalate it.. Well, everyone else that I have talked to hasn't been able to see it. As a matter of fact, they got case management involved and I was just talking to the lady and she wasn't aware of it and couldn't see anything. I mean, this site alone shows other people experiencing the same issue so I'm confused. Sending out another tech is not going to do one bit of good. I told her it was a knowncadi and she didn't see anything about it after looking into different things..


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

DR2420 said:


> This whole thing has got me so confused. I mentioned me calling in Sunday night and the lady told me it was a known issue and had me send a diagnostic report in and escalate it.. Well, everyone else that I have talked to hasn't been able to see it. As a matter of fact, they got case management involved and I was just talking to the lady and she wasn't aware of it and couldn't see anything. I mean, this site alone shows other people experiencing the same issue so I'm confused. Sending out another tech is not going to do one bit of good. I told her it was a knowncadi and she didn't see anything about it after looking into different things..


As you stated, sending out another tech will do no good. Filing the report is all you can do.


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

1953 said:


> As you stated, sending out another tech will do no good. Filing the report is all you can do.


I just don't understand why they are saying/seeing different things. Doesn't make any sense to me. I'm not talking to any low tier department haha


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DR2420 said:


> This whole thing has got me so confused. I mentioned me calling in Sunday night and the lady told me it was a known issue and had me send a diagnostic report in and escalate it.. Well, everyone else that I have talked to hasn't been able to see it. As a matter of fact, they got case management involved and I was just talking to the lady and she wasn't aware of it and couldn't see anything. I mean, this site alone shows other people experiencing the same issue so I'm confused. Sending out another tech is not going to do one bit of good. I told her it was a knowncadi and she didn't see anything about it after looking into different things..


From past experience with ATT for land line service I can attest to the fact that their computer systems are fragmented and lots of times one does not know what the other does. I am in Texas and I also paid my mother's bill in Georgia. When I call them to talk about her phone they have to transfer me to another phone because they do not know anything about it on their screens.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

1953 said:


> I have it in North Texas.


Me too..


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DR2420 said:


> I just don't understand why they are saying/seeing different things. Doesn't make any sense to me. I'm not talking to any low tier department haha


Because they feel the need to answer your questions, that's another common thing. Since they don't have a "real" answer you get the first thing that pops into their untrained minds. So, you get an answer, doesn't mean anything will happen...you've just been pacified.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Me too..


And we know you know what you're doing. If you can't fix it...why would anyone bother calling D*? This is just futile.

Rich


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Rich, I do not think it is futile. DTV is wanting notifications so they must be tracking the impacted areas. Of course that does not mean DTV is close to resolution.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1953 said:


> Rich, I do not think it is futile. DTV is wanting notifications so they must be tracking the impacted areas. Of course that does not mean DTV is close to resolution.


I just can't stand the way they pacify their subs. And a fix takes...forever...why? Why can't we get fixes in a timely manner? I know the way to get things done if it hasn't changed. Use to be, you could call 3 times with the same unresolved issue and Case Management would step in. That worked well for me over the years. I have had no reason to do this recently and don't know if CM still even exists. Anyone know? What's changed?

Rich


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Rich, I surmise AT&T may have diddled with DTV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1953 said:


> Rich, I surmise AT&T may have diddled with DTV.


Yup, good surmising. The Access Card Department's direct phone number was the first thing to go, has CM gone that way? I really don't know...if it's not functioning anymore that's a big loss. But customer service was never a big thing at D*, has the merger helped? Doesn't seem like it.

Rich


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

Same pixelation/audio issues here, frequently on locals, but also on CONUS channels.
.........................................................................................................................


1953 said:


> Rich, I surmise AT&T may have diddled with DTV.


I'm guessing that once AT&T was handed the keys to the shop, they have been super cheap with the delivery infrastructure maintenance & upkeep. The result of which is what we are seeing.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

skinnyJM said:


> Same pixelation/audio issues here, frequently on locals, but also on CONUS channels.
> .........................................................................................................................
> 
> I'm guessing that once AT&T was handed the keys to the shop, *they have been super cheap* with the delivery infrastructure maintenance & upkeep. The result of which is what we are seeing.


That's what we can expect from mergers. All they want to do is cut, cut, cut. Cut jobs, cut services, anything to justify the cost of the merger.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> That's what we can expect from mergers. All they want to do is cut, cut, cut. Cut jobs, cut services, anything to justify the cost of the merger.


but many proponents of merging dtv and dish don't want to see the obvious outcome


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> but many proponents of merging dtv and dish don't want to see the obvious outcome


All they see is more money in their pockets Pete. Mergers make some folks richer at the expense of others.

Rich


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I also get pixilation. It is worst on my HR24 than on my HR44. One recorded show had the pixilation at the same place for both DVR's. However the HR44, though it showed the pixilation, was far more less intense than the HR24.

Northwest Florida here.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I've had video pixellations/freezes for several months now here in WI. In the basement, I have 3 TV's in a row on one wall. Center 60" runs off the C61K, side 50" TV's are fed from different HR24's. Yesterday Sunday, I had 703 on the center TV, local channel Fox6 on the left TV, and local channel NBC4 on the right channel. Sometime around 2:30pm CST, the left and center TV flashed typical pixellation very briefly (no freeze) at the same time, the right TV did not. All receivers running of same parallel SWM16 setup. I might set up video camera next weekend when running multiple TV's for sports again, just to get the data collection.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

A ton of pixilation in the last month for me on the HR54/C61K. There's so many other issues with this piece of junk (video freezing & judder etc.), I didn't give it much thought till I saw this thread right now.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

slice1900 said:


> Well here's what I'd be curious about - is everyone seeing this at exactly the same time? Choose a few nationally televised football games each weekend for the next few weeks and ask everyone participating to record it - either on Directv, on cable, or on OTA (via AM21 or Tivo for networks)
> 
> Have a couple people who are going to be watching the games anyway note down the times they are seeing pixellation, and maybe upload a couple samples to Youtube. Everyone else who recorded it on various alternatives can check and see if they see the same thing at the same time and even check the Youtube video to see if the problem is visually similar or not.
> 
> ...


One other data point that might be relevant - what LNB do you have? Since this seems to be something people with HR54/HS17 are complaining about more, maybe it is the reverse band LNB? Perhaps it isn't shielded as well as it should be to EMI - the FCC only requires devices are shielded from _broadcasting_ stray RF interference but has no requirement about shielding from incoming RF interference. Perhaps it could be subject to EMI from power lines / transformers, cell towers, etc.

Those who have an HR54 on a legacy LNB with SWM16 maybe have less of a problem if that's the case?

This is just speculation, but without more data as to how often it is happening and how bad for different people it sure sounds to me like some people are affected more - either that or they're just bigger complainers


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

doesn't look as that - all the outside EMI sources emit before new FW (and perhaps new data in sat muxes) and for while when new DLNB been installed
according posts here, the issue begin the summer or right after


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> One other data point that might be relevant - what LNB do you have? Since this seems to be something people with HR54/HS17 are complaining about more, maybe it is the reverse band LNB? Perhaps it isn't shielded as well as it should be to EMI - the FCC only requires devices are shielded from _broadcasting_ stray RF interference but has no requirement about shielding from incoming RF interference. Perhaps it could be subject to EMI from power lines / transformers, cell towers, etc.
> 
> *Those who have an HR54 on a legacy LNB with SWM16 maybe have less of a problem if that's the case?*
> 
> This is just speculation, but without more data as to how often it is happening and how bad for different people it sure sounds to me like some people are affected more - either that or they're just bigger complainers


I have the highlighted equipment and am experiencing the issues.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I spent all day yesterday watching football games on NBC, CBS and Fox NYC locals and saw no pixelations in any games. As usual, I did have some issues with the TV set that's on an HDMI splitter. I'm gonna take that off today...maybe, if I can overcome my almost terminal laziness....just the thought of doing that is disturbing.

But, in any event, I saw no pixies on 3 TV sets yesterday. BTW, I don't doubt anyone that's complaining about pixies, I believe you. I just don't understand why I don't see what you see.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> I spent all day yesterday watching football games on NBC, CBS and Fox NYC locals and saw no pixelations in any games. As usual, I did have some issues with the TV set that's on an HDMI splitter. I'm gonna take that off today...maybe, if I can overcome my almost terminal laziness....just the thought of doing that is disturbing.
> 
> But, in any event, I saw no pixies on 3 TV sets yesterday. BTW, I don't doubt anyone that's complaining about pixies, I believe you. I just don't understand why I don't see what you see.
> 
> Rich


it's widespread issue with DTV streams/tpns/transmitters/statmuxes/own network... eg DTV equipment


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> *it's widespread* issue with DTV streams/tpns/transmitters/statmuxes/own network... eg DTV equipment


Pointing out the obvious, that's why I've been asking folks what their location is.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The question should be asked by DTV engineers directly...
anything what posted here is "post mortem" - have no value for real investigators


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> The question should be asked by DTV engineers directly...
> anything what posted here is "post mortem" - have no value for real investigators


Have a lot of faith in D* engineers, do you? I don't.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, who else ?
If I would have a key from DVR's OS and time to catch such problem ...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Since Directv's engineers share zero information about what is going on and the CSRs certainly don't know, the only hint we can get is to do a little detective work on our own.

I believe Rich is in the NYC DMA so his "locals" are CONUS channels on Directv. If he's not seeing the issue, then it is either limited to only some satellites/transponders or depends on customer equipment in some manner. That's what I'm hoping to establish - if it is entirely on Directv's end there's nothing we can do about it but you also have to wonder why in the heck it is taking them so long to fix. If it is on the customer end then we might be able to figure out what it is. For instance, Rich doesn't have an HR54 or HS17, and has a legacy LNB with two SWM16s, which is a different setup from those reporting the problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> it is entirely on Directv's end there's nothing we can do about it


I did post with my take on the issue... DVR's OS race condition with new data, new FW, hogging CPU resources, etc; perhaps some issues [new muxers ? new SW there ?] with DTV equipment at uplink farm(s)

if you like to bring the LNBF/SWiM parts into equation, then you should show the same hiccups on all channels of particular tpn


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Since Directv's engineers share zero information about what is going on and the CSRs certainly don't know, the only hint we can get is to do a little detective work on our own.
> 
> I believe Rich is in the NYC DMA so his "locals" are CONUS channels on Directv. If he's not seeing the issue, then it is either limited to only some satellites/transponders or depends on customer equipment in some manner. That's what I'm hoping to establish - if it is entirely on Directv's end there's nothing we can do about it but you also have to wonder why in the heck it is taking them so long to fix. If it is on the customer end then we might be able to figure out what it is. For instance, Rich doesn't have an HR54 or HS17, and has a legacy LNB with two SWM16s, which is a different setup from those reporting the problem.


Right, I can't believe it's the fault of the DVRs, that makes no sense.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

am I writing something what leaving out DVR ? it's more likely a combination of both sides - DTV and client's equipment


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Since Directv's engineers share zero information about what is going on and the CSRs certainly don't know, the only hint we can get is to do a little detective work on our own.
> 
> *I believe Rich is in the NYC DMA so his "locals" are CONUS channels on Directv.* If he's not seeing the issue, then it is either limited to only some satellites/transponders or depends on customer equipment in some manner. That's what I'm hoping to establish - if it is entirely on Directv's end there's nothing we can do about it but you also have to wonder why in the heck it is taking them so long to fix. If it is on the customer end then we might be able to figure out what it is. For instance, Rich doesn't have an HR54 or HS17, and has a legacy LNB with two SWM16s, which is a different setup from those reporting the problem.


Add to the query that I also receive the NY locals via conus.


----------



## slatimer72 (Jul 26, 2012)

Central Iowa locals especially KCCI (CBS) are almost unwatchable with the pixelating every minute it seems


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> Add to the query that I also receive the NY locals via conus.


Do you see these pixelations? I keep looking and see none.

Rich


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Rich said:


> Do you see these pixelations? I keep looking and see none.
> 
> Rich


I sure do. I get it on my HR54, HR24s, and C61Ks. 
I get it on NY locals and national channels.


----------



## blueoyster (May 3, 2007)

This is out of control if I’m paying $362 for Sunday Ticket and it happens on every game. I guess that is the local feeds of other markets but AT&T has ruined DTV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueoyster (May 3, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> I was the one that reached out to my DirecTV contacts about this issue after I noticed it on my equipment a few months ago. They have acknowledged that something is wrong and they're trying to track down the root cause. That's why they've asked for folks with this problem provide the information. Here's a video clip of what it looks like ....


That's what I get. For at least 2 months now. DTV has no answers that are realistic. AT&T sucks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I WANT MORE said:


> I sure do. I get it on my HR54, HR24s, and C61Ks.
> I get it on NY locals and national channels.


I assume you have a reverse band LNB? Rich has similar equipment (HR44 & HR24s, no clients IIRC) and has the same locals as you, but he is using a legacy LNB & SWM16s.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

NYC locals are mostly spotbeams, for the record. Only WABC, WCBS, WNYW, and WNBC are CONUS. I have WNBC and I haven't seen the pixelation on that channel specifically that I remember. I do get it on both of my local NBC affiliates. Disclaimer: All I watch on NBC is pretty much a little local news to see the weather in the 3 DMAs and Sunday Night Football.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> I sure do. I get it on my HR54, HR24s, and C61Ks.
> I get it on NY locals and national channels.


I just tried to get Conus defined, can you explain it? I'm thinking it has to do with the huge satellite dishes we used to see. I already knew it meant the contiguous United States.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

blueoyster said:


> This is out of control if I'm paying $362 for Sunday Ticket and it happens on every game. I guess that is the local feeds of other markets but AT&T has ruined DTV.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Location? Always helps.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

blueoyster said:


> That's what I get. For at least 2 months now. DTV has no answers that are realistic. AT&T sucks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That video, I'm guessing you see a lot of that? That would disturb me.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

blueoyster said:


> This is out of control if I'm paying $362 for Sunday Ticket and it happens on every game. I guess that is the local feeds of other markets but AT&T has ruined DTV.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call them and have them send someone out to try to fix it and give you some credit for the games you can't watch.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> I assume you have a reverse band LNB? Rich has similar equipment (HR44 & HR24s, no clients IIRC) and has the same locals as you, but he is using a legacy LNB & SWM16s.


He's in the middle of the country I think. If my assumption is correct he's pulling the locals in with a C-Band dish (just an assumption, it's probably wrong).

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

No he's near NYC if he's getting NYC locals. "CONUS" is military shorthand for continental US. In the context of satellite it refers to channels that broadcast to the entire US, as opposed to spotbeams which broadcast locals to a limited geographic area.

For people like you and him, who get NYC locals, your ABC, CBS, Fox and NBC (maybe PBS and Ion too?) are CONUS channels, and your other locals are spotbeams. For everywhere else excluding LA, our locals are all spotbeams.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> I assume you have a reverse band LNB? Rich has similar equipment (HR44 & HR24s, no clients IIRC) and has the same locals as you, but he is using a legacy LNB & SWM16s.


No, I do not have a RB LNB. I have a SWiM16.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice, if you want obtain info to support your suggestion about faulty SWiM equipment, I would try to convince someone with the problem, quickly switch to channel(s) on same tpn to see if all of them have it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> No he's near NYC if he's getting NYC locals. "CONUS" is military shorthand for continental US. In the context of satellite it refers to channels that broadcast to the entire US, as opposed to spotbeams which broadcast locals to a limited geographic area.
> 
> For people like you and him, who get NYC locals, your ABC, CBS, Fox and NBC (maybe PBS and Ion too?) are CONUS channels, and your other locals are spotbeams. For everywhere else excluding LA, our locals are all spotbeams.


Okay, that kinda explains CONUS. If you are correct and *I WANT MORE* and I are watching the same broadcasts for CBS, Fox and NBC where most of the NFL games show. Why don't I see the pixelations? I saw none last weekend, none Monday on ESPN and expect to see none on tonight's game. Why don't I see them?

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> Okay, that kinda explains CONUS. If you are correct and *I WANT MORE* and I are watching the same broadcasts for CBS, Fox and NBC where most of the NFL games show. Why don't I see the pixelations? I saw none last weekend, none Monday on ESPN and expect to see none on tonight's game. Why don't I see them?
> 
> Rich


Well I guess that's the mystery Directv is trying to solve.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Well I guess that's the mystery Directv is trying to solve.


Takes them an awfully long time to solve these problems. Never changes. Sad. Betcha if several million subs suddenly opted out of their subscriptions because of these problems that would change quickly.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I look at it like this a few break ups are no problem for me as I understand the signal travels 22,000 miles up and then 22,000 miles down to me -Somewhere in between something is bound to happen LOL


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> I look at it like this a few break ups are no problem for me as I understand the signal travels 22,000 miles up and then 22,000 miles down to me -Somewhere in between something is bound to happen LOL


Yeah, but what's being seen seems to be far worse than what I see and, apparently, what you see.

Rich


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep. Goes from nothing to spite to terrible. Seemingly no pattern or time frame.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1953 said:


> Yep. Goes from nothing to spite to terrible. Seemingly no pattern or time frame.


I don't understand why this is happening. I am at a loss.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> I don't understand why this is happening. I am at a loss.


Apparently DIRECTV is as well.


----------



## shs1451 (Dec 1, 2017)

I've had the pixelating issue for a few weeks now. Yesterday I received my new 4K ultra hd set and set it up. Now, instead of the pixelating (which is completely gone on that connection) the tv goes black for a second and comes right back on. Not sure of the genie model, if that's where the problem is (i'll check it later when I get home). I originally thought maybe it's the SWIM connection? So I'll check that also. Any other thoughts/suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

shs1451 said:


> the tv goes black for a second and comes right back on


you will find a ton of posts about the issue - it's "unstable" HDCP negotiation, read what other members recommended


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

shs1451 said:


> I've had the pixelating issue for a few weeks now. Yesterday I received my new 4K ultra hd set and set it up. Now, instead of the pixelating (which is completely gone on that connection) the tv goes black for a second and comes right back on. Not sure of the genie model, if that's where the problem is (i'll check it later when I get home). I originally thought maybe it's the SWIM connection? So I'll check that also. Any other thoughts/suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


That sounds more like an HDMI cable issue. 
Make sure the HDMI cables that you are using are "premium certified".
They don't have to be expensive just need that certification.


----------



## shs1451 (Dec 1, 2017)

I WANT MORE said:


> That sounds more like an HDMI cable issue.
> Make sure the HDMI cables that you are using are "premium certified".
> They don't have to be expensive just need that certification.





P Smith said:


> you will find a ton of posts about the issue - it's "unstable" HDCP negotiation, read what other members recommended


Thank you...


----------



## shs1451 (Dec 1, 2017)

I WANT MORE said:


> That sounds more like an HDMI cable issue.
> Make sure the HDMI cables that you are using are "premium certified".
> They don't have to be expensive just need that certification.


The cable is brand new and is certified. I appreciate the input though. The TV is now doing the same AND pixelating. The pixelating issue was happening on the TV we just replaced this new one with. Different HDMI cable. Thanks for the input


----------



## shs1451 (Dec 1, 2017)

shs1451 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> shs1451 said:
> ...


----------



## crazybosox (Dec 2, 2017)

mrdobolina said:


> I noticed this yesterday here in Denver while watching the NFL games on our local FOX station. It was bad throughout both games. It seemed like the graphics at the bottom of the screen were constantly refreshing and then that would propagate across the rest of the screen.


Also from Denver area and having same exact issue. Only on local Fox but all the time. About 2 months now. Watching Tcu/OK game now and every few seconds it glitches.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

crazybosox said:


> Also from Denver area and having same exact issue. Only on local Fox but all the time. About 2 months now. Watching Tcu/OK game now and every few seconds it glitches.


Welcome to the Forum.
What receiver do you have ? How many TVs are hooked up with your system ?

I flipped over to the game on FOX that you are having trouble with and it is perfect here on my equipment ( HR24-100 ). 2 TVs hooked up individually, no whole home, no internet.


----------



## crazybosox (Dec 2, 2017)

jimmie57 said:


> Welcome to the Forum.
> What receiver do you have ? How many TVs are hooked up with your system ?
> 
> I flipped over to the game on FOX that you are having trouble with and it is perfect here on my equipment ( HR24-100 ). 2 TVs hooked up individually, no whole home, no internet.


HR44 2 TVs, no whole home, yes internet


----------



## crazybosox (Dec 2, 2017)

crazybosox said:


> HR44 2 TVs, no whole home, yes internet


And it's 24/7 only on Fox


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

shs1451 said:


> The cable is brand new and is certified. I appreciate the input though. The TV is now doing the same AND pixelating. The pixelating issue was happening on the TV we just replaced this new one with. Different HDMI cable. Thanks for the input


common problem last months, see the thread Posting Pixelation Issue on AT&T Community Forums / DirecTV


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

crazybosox said:


> And it's 24/7 only on Fox


I'm not seeing anything like you're seeing on Fox. I will watch the games today but I don't expect to see anything. What you're seeing is caused by something out of your control, the only thing you can do is wait for a new NR (National Release of firmware) or two...or...nah, all you can do is wait and hope.

Rich


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Note to all future posters regarding pixelation.*
The pixelation problem is not necessarily the same everywhere. DirecTV is well aware of the issue. You can best help by calling DTV Tech Support to create a Trouble Ticket. Doing so enables DTV to track this system wide problem. Your DTV programming and equipment including cabling is not at fault. As for a correction time, who knows?


----------



## crazybosox (Dec 2, 2017)

Rich said:


> I'm not seeing anything like you're seeing on Fox. I will watch the games today but I don't expect to see anything. What you're seeing is caused by something out of your control, the only thing you can do is wait for a new NR (National Release of firmware) or two...or...nah, all you can do is wait and hope.
> 
> Rich


Thanks for your reply. Kind of what I figured. Just have to wait for a fix.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

See the post from DavidCS, a DirecTV employee, in this thread ....
Genie 2 freezing/skipping

He's requesting specific information from customers experiencing this problem.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

litzdog911 said:


> I was the one that reached out to my DirecTV contacts about this issue after I noticed it on my equipment a few months ago. They have acknowledged that something is wrong and they're trying to track down the root cause. That's why they've asked for folks with this problem provide the information. Here's a video clip of what it looks like ....


Ah..........thanks for posting the video. yes I've seen that on my HR44-500. It's rare though, so I just ignored it. I might see it for 3 or 4 seconds during a two hour movie.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

It saw quite a bit of pixelation during Saturday conference playoff games. Especially the Big Ten game.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

crazybosox said:


> Thanks for your reply. Kind of what I figured. Just have to wait for a fix.


I know this is frustrating, I just don't see another answer. Waiting for D* to do something is always a joy.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tsduke said:


> It saw quite a bit of pixelation during Saturday conference playoff games. Especially the Big Ten game.


I watched the Clemson game, saw nothing strange, it was on a NYC local.

Rich


----------



## briarnh (Mar 30, 2008)

Have been experiencing pixellation and brief audio dropouts for over 6 mos. DTV service calls (3) have failed to correct my complaint. New SL3 LNB and wiring was updated, Supply wiring tested and new terminals installed,Repaced HR44/500 receiver, 0xd80 software,C61-100..Service calls and talking to CSR's produce zero recognition of a DTV transmission defect.Beginning to realize that DTV has a short life remaining in this home.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

AT&T Customer Care posted this in their forum today. Hope it's true ....

_Hi,
Thank you for everyone that has sent me their information. With everyone's help, we were able to hopefully identify the issue, and we will be releasing a software update in the coming days. You do not have to do anything to get this update, as it will happen automatically. I will keep everyone updated as I get more information.

Thank you,
David, AT&T Community Specialist_

Genie 2 freezing/skipping


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if they would explain what is root cause and how coders will handle it now ...


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> AT&T Customer Care posted this in their forum today. Hope it's true ....
> 
> _Hi,
> Thank you for everyone that has sent me their information. With everyone's help, we were able to hopefully identify the issue, and we will be releasing a software update in the coming days. You do not have to do anything to get this update, as it will happen automatically. I will keep everyone updated as I get more information.
> ...


They don't think this is a Genie 2 issue only do they?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I received 0xffc early this AM, too early to tell if it fixed anything.


----------



## slatimer72 (Jul 26, 2012)

I WANT MORE said:


> I received 0xffc early this AM, too early to tell if it fixed anything.


didn't fix issues here..still bad on local channels.


----------



## crazybosox (Dec 2, 2017)

Rich said:


> I know this is frustrating, I just don't see another answer. Waiting for D* to do something is always a joy.
> 
> Rich


Just noticed today that my problem is fixed. No more glitches on Fox. Thx for the replies.


----------



## Captinkirk (Jul 10, 2016)

crazybosox said:


> Just noticed today that my problem is fixed. No more glitches on Fox. Thx for the replies.


What market are you in? Just curious.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

I recorded (HR54) It Came from Outer Space on TCM Sunday(?) and had some initial breakups early on before I stopped watching.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Aliens said:


> I recorded (HR54) It Came from Outer Space on TCM Sunday(?) and had some initial breakups early on before I stopped watching.


how long the record ? how long you did watch it?


----------



## crazybosox (Dec 2, 2017)

Captinkirk said:


> What market are you in? Just curious.


Denver area


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

P Smith said:


> how long the record ? how long you did watch it?


I think the length of the movie was 1:30. I watched maybe 20 minutes. Most of the breakups were within the first 5 minutes or so, IIRC.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

I recorded the In Cold Blood series on Sundance this past weekend and had several breakups on the last part of the two-part series. 

I was watching CNN live this morning around 5:30 when I got a breakup. Out of curiosity, I rewound and played the same portion and it was perfect - no breakup. If I encounter this again I plan on rewinding to see if it's still there.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Aliens said:


> I recorded the In Cold Blood series on Sundance this past weekend and had several breakups on the last part of the two-part series.
> 
> I was watching CNN live this morning around 5:30 when I got a breakup. Out of curiosity, I rewound and played the same portion and it was perfect - no breakup. If I encounter this again I plan on rewinding to see if it's still there.


If the pixelation doesn't happen in the same spot in the recording when playing it back, then you likely have a different issue. Check your HDMI cable/connection.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Get this. 
I was just watching the NFL game on NBC.
They had a split screen up. 
The screen on the right pixilated while the screen on the left stayed perfect.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I WANT MORE said:


> Get this.
> I was just watching the NFL game on NBC.
> They had a split screen up.
> The screen on the right pixilated while the screen on the left stayed perfect.


That means that particular pixelation was on their end, Directv had nothing to do with it. Doesn't mean the "regular" pixelation people are talking about here isn't Directv's fault.


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

I recorded the Thursday night game on both NFL Network and the local (Las Vegas) NBC station. Had multiple pixelation problems on the local station (as I do usually on all my locals) but no pixelation at all on NFL Network (212) recording. My locals are all on 99s transponder 16. My level on that transponder is 100. On another thread an AT&T tech said on Dec. 4th that they had found the problem and will have a firmware update "soon" to fix the problem. Of course, still no update and I believe it's much more likely to be an uplink problem than something that can be fixed via firmware. If it was a firmware problem, it should be on all channels not just some channels. This has been going on over 2 months now. When my contract is up in January I will be saying goodbye to DTV.


----------



## jkraus (May 8, 2008)

DirecTV, come on! Pixelation for months then you have the nerve to send me an email about your excellent service, so are going to raise prices! WOW. Customer for 15 years, but this is getting really old!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jkraus said:


> DirecTV, come on! Pixelation for months then you have the nerve to send me an email about your excellent service, so are going to raise prices! WOW. Customer for 15 years, but this is getting really old!


Prices are going up in Jan.
There is a whole thread on this. 2018 Directv Price Increases


----------



## slatimer72 (Jul 26, 2012)

LVKeith said:


> I recorded the Thursday night game on both NFL Network and the local (Las Vegas) NBC station. Had multiple pixelation problems on the local station (as I do usually on all my locals) but no pixelation at all on NFL Network (212) recording. My locals are all on 99s transponder 16. My level on that transponder is 100. On another thread an AT&T tech said on Dec. 4th that they had found the problem and will have a firmware update "soon" to fix the problem. Of course, still no update and I believe it's much more likely to be an uplink problem than something that can be fixed via firmware. If it was a firmware problem, it should be on all channels not just some channels. This has been going on over 2 months now. When my contract is up in January I will be saying goodbye to DTV.


same here..locals are still not fixed...They sent me an email saying my issue was resolved as well...


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Watching the pregame shows this morning.
Not a single glitch on my locals via D* but a pixelating/glitching nightmare on the Red Zone channels.


----------



## BrucePadgett (Nov 14, 2007)

Just chiming in here to mention I too have been getting occasional pixellation with my H25. Been going on for the past couple months.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BrucePadgett said:


> Just chiming in here to mention I too have been getting occasional pixellation with my H25. Been going on for the past couple months.


see here Pixelation & Sound Drop Outs


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Trying not to remote troubleshoot all these (pixils/sound/whatever) remotely, but that's what I did for a living last 40+ years. But it seems that all are inter-related, with some variably getting worse then easing off then back to really bad depending on some whim of either interactions or variability of the input streams (or lack of the systems to integrate with each other properly).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

add to that random interaction with a viewer, his remote's commands ...


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

1948GG said:


> Trying not to remote troubleshoot all these (pixils/sound/whatever) remotely, but that's what I did for a living last 40+ years. But it seems that all are inter-related, with some variably getting worse then easing off then back to really bad depending on some whim of either interactions or variability of the input streams (or lack of the systems to integrate with each other properly).


Very interesting. My pix is now mild compared to earlier. We use a Harmony Elite. Any comments?


----------



## jeff greenough (Feb 2, 2018)

litzdog911 said:


> If the pixelation doesn't happen in the same spot in the recording when playing it back, then you likely have a different issue. Check your HDMI cable/connection.


Hi litzdog911, have you tried to analyze any of your recorded (or live) directv streams? if so how does the bitrate look? what about when pixelating?

How do we organize up as customers to get some better information and a proposal for a plan of action to rectify this? 
Best,
jeff


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jeff greenough said:


> Hi litzdog911, have you tried to analyze any of your recorded (or live) directv streams? if so how does the bitrate look? what about when pixelating?
> 
> How do we organize up as customers to get some better information and a proposal for a plan of action to rectify this?
> Best,
> jeff


No, I don't have any way to do that. But I know that DirecTV is aware of this problem and supposedly has identified a fix. I just don't know why it's taking to so long to roll it out to us.


----------



## jeff greenough (Feb 2, 2018)

thanks. just to add my equipment and location: swim16 and i use all 8 streams to feed HR44-500, H25-500, HR24-100 and one C41-700 mini. pixelation shows on all channels I watch, but seems much less on premiums. wife keeps dvr's at very low utilization (record, watch, delete).


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but I am curious if people are still experiencing this issue? I have the HR54 and 3 4K Clients. I am getting pixelation that randomly comes on for a second or two. Weird thing is this: Some channels seem to work fine, while others like Hallmark, MLB Extra Inning channels and some of the premium channels I have watched are having the pixelation. I've had a tech here, he said everything looked good. I call DIRECTV and they don't acknowledge anything. This isn't happening like every few seconds or even minute(s). It is still happening too much though for my liking. Is this just now the standard of the service that we are going to have to deal with? If so, I may have to consider going back to DISH, which I really don't want to do.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would get sat/tpn pairs for each channel from Gary Toma tables and watch SS on each pair during the problem
perhaps foliage bloomed on trees near LOS, branches swinging, etc


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DR2420 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I am curious if people are still experiencing this issue? I have the HR54 and 3 4K Clients. I am getting pixelation that randomly comes on for a second or two. Weird thing is this: Some channels seem to work fine, while others like Hallmark, MLB Extra Inning channels and some of the premium channels I have watched are having the pixelation. I've had a tech here, he said everything looked good. I call DIRECTV and they don't acknowledge anything. This isn't happening like every few seconds or even minute(s). It is still happening too much though for my liking. Is this just now the standard of the service that we are going to have to deal with? If so, I may have to consider going back to DISH, which I really don't want to do.


Did you do all the usual things? Like seeing if you can replicate the pixies? Might be a bad box.

Rich


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

DR2420 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I am curious if people are still experiencing this issue? I have the HR54 and 3 4K Clients. I am getting pixelation that randomly comes on for a second or two. Weird thing is this: Some channels seem to work fine, while others like Hallmark, MLB Extra Inning channels and some of the premium channels I have watched are having the pixelation. I've had a tech here, he said everything looked good. I call DIRECTV and they don't acknowledge anything. This isn't happening like every few seconds or even minute(s). It is still happening too much though for my liking. Is this just now the standard of the service that we are going to have to deal with? If so, I may have to consider going back to DISH, which I really don't want to do.


I am having some pixelation on some channels. I think it's a satellite feed problem not a DIRECTV problem. It makes me a little mad. Like 10 percent mad. Not enough to make me leave and go to cable or Telco tv. It has to be more than pixelation for me to pack and go to another provider. WPIX 11NY was going black intermittently today. I don't know what was going on. It may have been on their side. I really don't know. That bothered me. I would stick around. You might not like some of the other rivals.

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

I just wish this woul


ericknolls said:


> I am having some pixelation on some channels. I think it's a satellite feed problem not a DIRECTV problem. It makes me a little mad. Like 10 percent mad. Not enough to make me leave and go to cable or Telco tv. It has to be more than pixelation for me to pack and go to another provider. WPIX 11NY was going black intermittently today. I don't know what was going on. It may have been on their side. I really don't know. That bothered me. I would stick around. You might not like some of the other rivals.
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply! Sorry to hear you are having some trouble as well. I actually had my second service call today and... well, it was a complete waste. He was here no more than 10 minutes and of course nothing changed. He told me it was a known software issue and that it was going to take 30-90 days to fix. Of course, tonight I called into DIRECTV in reference to it and they said they don't see any reported known issue for pixelation.. I knew they were having issues with the HS17, which I thought that is what he was referring to.. I don't have the HS17 though, I have the HR54 with 3 4K Clients. I don't believe it is a software problem as it would be happening to a ton of people. They must not even know, who knows. I've actually had DISH recently and didn't have any issues, it worked great. Only problem is they took away my local Fox channel and they don't have the NFL Sunday Ticket.. I also think DIRECTV has better picture quality, when it is working properly.


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

I have seen pixelation on the former Time Warner Cable system along with their grainy stations that looked like emergency service interference. You could literally hear the ems trans- missions right on the channel. I haven't forgotten. I was a former customer of theirs. I didn't like the outages which were frequent. To be fair: in severe weather the cable went out or trees, animals and car into poles caused outages and didn't fare any better. I have to say DIRECTV'S line up in the Hudson Valley is nice. They have a variety of programming: general interest channels, lots of religious channels, news channels - left, right and conservative and world news - how do you like that? And about 13 children channels - How do you like that dad's? Pulling your hair out your head yet? So I don't have any quarrel with their lineup other than all those paid programming channels. I was flipping the channels and my brother picked on it right away. Yeesh! P. S. that issue with WPIX went the way of the highway! If DIRECTV is listening that problem with that channel happens kind of frequently or it has audio problems. The Weather Channel is a big culprit too. It has lots of audio problems at certain times too. And there are a few cable stations that have audio drop outs, picture flickering and pixelation. Where are your quality control people who monitor the stations for problems and stability? 

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ericknolls said:


> I am having some pixelation on some channels. I think it's a satellite feed problem not a DIRECTV problem. It makes me a little mad. Like 10 percent mad. Not enough to make me leave and go to cable or Telco tv. It has to be more than pixelation for me to pack and go to another provider. WPIX 11NY was going black intermittently today. I don't know what was going on. It may have been on their side. I really don't know. That bothered me. I would stick around. You might not like some of the other rivals.
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


Were you watching the game on PIX? I always see pixies and breakups on Yankee games, always have.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DR2420 said:


> I just wish this woul
> 
> Thanks for the reply! Sorry to hear you are having some trouble as well. I actually had my second service call today and... well, it was a complete waste. He was here no more than 10 minutes and of course nothing changed. He told me it was a known software issue and that it was going to take 30-90 days to fix. Of course, tonight I called into DIRECTV in reference to it and they said they don't see any reported known issue for pixelation.. I knew they were having issues with the HS17, which I thought that is what he was referring to.. I don't have the HS17 though, I have the HR54 with 3 4K Clients. I don't believe it is a software problem as it would be happening to a ton of people. They must not even know, who knows. I've actually had DISH recently and didn't have any issues, it worked great. Only problem is they took away my local Fox channel and they don't have the NFL Sunday Ticket.. I also think DIRECTV has better picture quality, when it is working properly.


Known software issue. OMG. They will tell you anything. Ask the guy how long he'd been on the job?

Rich


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

Ducking my head - I was watching the Pix news, then Maury, Jerry and a couple of court shows. So every few minutes between each show the screen would go black and come back after a brief minute. So there definitely was a feed issue yesterday. The channel is doing better today
No intermittent black screens.

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

See my comment above or below. I am still mastering this after being a member a few years. Laughing @ me!


Rich said:


> Were you watching the game on PIX? I always see pixies and breakups on Yankee games, always have.
> 
> Rich


Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

I was just chewed out by AnandTech about my signature - sent by my XT109 using Tapatalk. I didn't know that was advertising. Don't know how it was generated. I know my MSN email account uses it at the end of all my emails or I could customize it. How Tapatalk got the signature is beneath me. AnandTech should chew them out not me. After carefully checking my settings I changed. Don't want to piss them off. Poof be off!

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

now you must go to all your posts here and cleanup after yourself all the your phone ads


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ericknolls said:


> See my comment above or below. I am still mastering this after being a member a few years. Laughing @ me!
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


Only time I turn PIX on is for games. PIX only has about 25 games each year. I haven't seen any black screens on those games. That I remember.

Rich


----------

